# Coversure News



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Check the news from Coversure -



Shiny said:


> We've been specialising in valeting and detailing insurance for over 15 years now and, as time has moved on, our website was beginning to look a little dated.
> 
> During those 15 years, our bespoke schemes have been in continuous development with Insurers, adapting to the specific needs of the valeting and detailing industry.
> 
> ...


----------

